# need a bit of help please



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi everyone we bought our new french bulldog girl on the 18th of this month, when my other half got home with her i noticed she had a bit of a cough over night she started bringing up clear thick liquid with white froth in it and some times bringing up some food as well, i told old owners next day they said she had just had a bit of a dog cold (they hadnt told us this before),but said it was nothing to worry about, i thought she may have kennel cough so phoned the vet they said sounds like kennel cough so TOOK HER TO THE VET they gave her ronaxan 100 mg half tablet once a day for 8 days,, well her cough has almost gone, during the day she only does it once twice, but every morning between 6/7 she is being sick about 4/5 times in about 10 mins but this is food not the white froth stuff, i have never had a dog with kennel cough before does this sound right, she has also been back to the vet for another check up and they said she is fine, she is happy playful and eats like a little pig, im just worried about this being sick every morning for the past 2 weeks oh yeah she also has a green mucus coming out of her nose some times as well
any help would be very much appreciated i am very annoyed that we paid the price we paid for her and she was poorly 
claire


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I don`t understand why you didn`t take her to the vet? 
I would not use a vet who would diagnose for a dog they`d never seen, particularly a puppy, *over the phone*. 
Find a more responsible vet and take her there?


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

she has been to the vet as well 2 times they were the ones who gave her the ronaxan tablets


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

i dont know anything about kennell cough, but if your worried call the vets again, or maybe try a different vets! 

hopefully someone will actually read the post properly and post a reply that helps! and is relevant!


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi thank you for that  i am going to call the vets again today, i was just trying to find out if anyone else on here has had a dog with kennel cough if so does this seem right 
thank you regards claire


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

usually with kennel cough they have that spitty white sick at the end of the coughing session. They also seem a bit of colour and a bit sleepy. As to the green stuff coming from the nose not sure what this is but keep pestering the vet and they will sort it.


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

lildevil1970 said:


> hi thank you for that  i am going to call the vets again today, i was just trying to find out if anyone else on here has had a dog with kennel cough if so does this seem right
> thank you regards claire


Hello Claire, Sorry I can't help as I have never had a dog with kennel cough. Please let us know how you get on at the vet. I am sure they will get your puppy right. When your puppy is better I would love to see some photos! Good luck, don't forget to let us know how you get on.


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Over the years I've had a few dogs with kennel cough. One did have the coughing/sicking up of white froth, but none of mine have actually been properly vomiting or had green mucas coming out of their nose. There are many strains. A lot of dogs at dogs at our club started sneezing and that was kennel cough.
It's worth taking her back to the vets as all simple things can develop into something which needs more attention if they've caught an infection.
Short-nosed dogs can display different symptoms to long-nosed dogs.


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

hello all thank you for all your replies i have talked to the vet again today, they told me to see how she goes after has finished her last tablet tomorrow and it could just be an over night build up that she gets rid of in the morning , its just such a strange thing as she is not off her food she wants to play all the time, she has had 2 check ups with our vets and one in quarantine when the people imported her all vets have said she has normal heart, clear chest, and normal temperature


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lildevil1970 said:


> hi everyone we bought our new french bulldog girl on the 18th of this month, when my other half got home with her i noticed she had a bit of a cough over night she started bringing up clear thick liquid with white froth in it and some times bringing up some food as well, i told old owners next day they said she had just had a bit of a dog cold (they hadnt told us this before),but said it was nothing to worry about, i thought she may have kennel cough so phoned the vet they said sounds like kennel cough so TOOK HER TO THE VET they gave her ronaxan 100 mg half tablet once a day for 8 days,, well her cough has almost gone, during the day she only does it once twice, but every morning between 6/7 she is being sick about 4/5 times in about 10 mins but this is food not the white froth stuff, i have never had a dog with kennel cough before does this sound right, she has also been back to the vet for another check up and they said she is fine, she is happy playful and eats like a little pig, im just worried about this being sick every morning for the past 2 weeks oh yeah she also has a green mucus coming out of her nose some times as well
> any help would be very much appreciated i am very annoyed that we paid the price we paid for her and she was poorly
> claire


Could have been kennel cough which is an upper respiratory tract complaint
, some dogs apart from the very annoying cough, are fine in themselves, but as you have also mentioned she has green gunge coming from her nose, you can get secondary bacterial infections with Kennel cough, and nasal discharge especially if discoloured and sometimes runny eyes is often a sign.
Thats why often even with what seems a straightforward kennel cough vets often cover them with Antibiotics too, as it can protect against these infections and also it going down to the lower respiratory tract like the lungs etc.

Havent ever used Ronaxan, but on checking for side effects, it can cause vomitting

Vomiting, oesophagitis and oesophageal ulcerations have been reported as side effects following doxycycline therapy and
RONAXAN should not therefore be administered to patients with dysphagia, or diseases accompanied by vomiting.

So it may be this thats been causing the vomitting especially if you are giving her the tablets in the morning too perhaps.

They are pretty broad spectrum so odd that they havent stopped the Nasal discharge, but if she is sicking up the tablets before they are absorbed then that woul explain that perhaps.

Uses
For the treatment of respiratory tract infections in cats and dogs, including rhinitis, tonsillitis, bronchopneumonia and feline
respiratory disease. The therapeutic spectrum includes Pasteurella spp., Bordetella bronchiseptica, Staphylococcus
aureus, other Staphylococcus spp., and Streptococcus spp..

http://www.vetgb.com/vetgb_pdfs/ronaxan_9328_vetgb.pdf


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

My dog had something that sounds similar a little while ago, but it wasn't as bad as yours sounds.

She was coughing, threw her food up once, and had a little bit of green gunge from her nose. We took her to the vet and she said it was probably either a touch of kennel cough or lungworm (don't know if that would've accounted for the nose gunge mind - I know when I throw up my nose runs, I don't know if that happens with dogs). We got a week's worth of antibiotics to give with food once a day, and some Advocate in case it was lungworm. We also gave her a spoon of honey a few times a day to help soothe her throat.

Whatever it was, it was gone by the time the antibiotics were... I'm mainly mentioning the lungworm in case it hasn't been considered. I don't know if it fits all the symptoms or not.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I suspect the vomiting is not part of the kennel cough but something to do with the valve that stops food from going back up the gullet (regurgitating) now whether that is a result of the drugs I don't know.

I have had dogs with kennel cough and usually there is just a little bit of froth but what I would say is try to keep your pup calm with little exertion as kennel cough can be serious in pups.

Take a diary note of when you feed, what you feed and when and what is coming up and if possible video it and then make another appointment at the vet - it may just help his diagnosis.


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi thanx for your reply, but she is being sick before the tablet, she is sick in the morning between 6/7 am i give her the tablet at 8AM and theres not usually any sickness after that until next morning at 6/7, i have never heard of anything like this before its very strange. 
also why would she be sick so long after her last meal 5pm in the evening


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lildevil1970 said:


> hi thanx for your reply, but she is being sick before the tablet, she is sick in the morning between 6/7 am i give her the tablet at 8AM and theres not usually any sickness after that until next morning at 6/7, i have never heard of anything like this before its very strange.
> also why would she be sick so long after her last meal 5pm in the evening


Was she doing this even before she was put on the tablets, or since she has been taking them? If its since she has been taking them then there is still a possiblility that it has something to do with the tablets. If she was going it even before she was put on them then they wouldnt likely be anything to go with it.

Is she sicking up food before you give her the breakfast or is it undigested or partly digested food from the night before. Depending what shes actually sicking up then that may give more of a clue perhaps.


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

hello its partly digested food that she is sicking up, she was doing it before tablets but i had put it down to her coughing all the time, but now her cough has just about gone she only really coughs when to excited and then first thing when she is sick


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lildevil1970 said:


> hello its partly digested food that she is sicking up, she was doing it before tablets but i had put it down to her coughing all the time, but now her cough has just about gone she only really coughs when to excited and then first thing when she is sick


Does she sometime have laboured or noisy breathing, makes any slobbery gurgling noises in the mouth and throat, any signs of snoring as well as vomitting up food and phlem especially after eating exercise or getting excited as well as the gagging and bring up froth?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I have got to go off line now as some things to do, this could be totally unrelated and nothing to do with her problems but there is a condition in French bulldogs and other similar breeds called elogated soft pallet.

ESP can cause anything from a mild condition causing laboured breathing to more severe conditions like passing out after moderate exercise, but it can also cause something called passive regurgitation where they vomit up food and phlegm especially after eating or exercise or times of excitement.

The soft pallet is a flap that closes off the airway during swallowing to prevent food and water going into the lungs and separates the nasal passage too which im wondering if that may explain the nasal infection and the green gunge as well from her nose.

Elongated soft pallet is seen in the French bulldog and other similar breeds, and if it should be this has to be rectified by surgery.

Before you panic, A lot of the problems could be down to Kennel cough and an infection, but it may be worth discussing with the vet too. For more information in detail, the following links explain it more just in case.

French Bulldog Health - Health Concerns for French Bulldogs

Brachycephalic Syndrome - Flat Face Breeds


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

hello she has no breathing problems at all really the vet checked her heart and lungs the other day so they both sound like there fine. she has no laboured or noisy breathing at all, she doesnt make any slobbery gurgling noises in the mouth or throat, and even for a french bulldog she doesnt even snor. she doesnt even vomit after eating its all the way in to the next morning when she does it, but she does tend to start coughing when she gets excited or running around. she has also stopped bringing up phlem and froth as well now


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Fingers crossed shes on the mend now.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

deleted ....


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

hello all, ruby is sick before i get up in the morning i know its early as i have been sleeping down on the sofa because of her being poorly. today was the first morning when she wasnt sick but had a cough and bought up phlegm, she is 4 months old so she is on 3 meals a day 8am 12 noon and 5 in the evining, apart from her cough and being sick every now and then you would never know that anything was wrong with her, she is a mad thing
here is a pick of her, this was taken when she was at her most poorly time


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope you pup gets better very soon, it seems there is alot of kennel cough about at the moment, i was shocked to hear someone say on another site that they were still taking their dog out for walks with it !!!!!!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh she's lovely! I really hope you can find a solution for her, bless her xx

She has absolutely beautiful eyes!


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

thank you, we are doing all we can for her, i was told by some one the other day that they can stil have a cough and feel off for about 6 weeks or so, dont know how true it is though, i know my 6 month old boy is feeling a bit offish now as well, he bought up the same phlegm as ruby was bringing up but hes only done it once and he hasnt got the cough like ruby had but wants to sleep more then he used to,


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Once had a Staff with it and Benylin paediatric cough syrup helped a lot. Have also read on the Mal forum that people swear by this. Ask your vet what he thinks, although he'd likely give you an alternative and charge the earth for it!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

deleted ....


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I just ask what her breeder has to say about her being so poorly? 

Speaking from personal experience, and this is not at all pointed towards you, I wouldn't let a pup with any signs of being poorly go to a new home. Did you buy her from a breeder? The only reason I ask is you refer to the person your boyfriend collected her from as the owner. I hate to tell you this, but if she has been passed on from someone and sold on, it's most likely a middle man who gets their pups in from a puppy farm, where God only knows what ailments they may pick up. Dog's don't suffer from human colds like we do, so what you've been told was completely inaccurate I'm afraid. 

I hope your pup comes through this ok, but I would seriously get some good insurance in place, I may be jumping the gun and apologies if I am but it doesn't sound like she's come from a conscientious breeder I'm afraid.


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

me and my other half have both said that she shouldn't have been sold while she had any signs of being poorly, she had been in the country about 4 and a half weeks when we got her, she had a short stay in quarantine with a full health check she has a pet passport she had all jabs worming as well, she went home with the people we bought her from after about 3/4 days there, 
they had her at there home for a month before we bought her, it was only 5 minutes after we got her home that she started coughing up and being sick. i told the people the very next morning that's when she said she had a bit of a cold, she has been to our vets twice now and everything else seems to be fine with her, she has a clear chest/lungs good heart normal temp, so they just treated her for kennel cough, 
she does seem lots better now to be honest i will be happy if it is just kennel cough rather then some thing worse


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Without sounding mean about the people you bought her from, but do you trust what they're telling you? Or have they been fed a bit of a story by the breeder as well? 

It just doesn't add up to export a puppy and go to the trouble of getting pet passport etc done, to then allow the pup to be sold on to someone else without being in touch as a breeder? Does that make sense? 

I really hope your girl comes through this ok, and that this is a one off illness, but something just doesn't add up about her previous circumstances. Whatever the case, she's obviously landed on her feet with you.


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

they did offer to take her back and get her to a vet and then re-sell her when shes better as they are sure its nothing to worry about, but we all love her to bits already and dont want to let her go, they did say they have imported from the same person before and totally trust them and have had no problems before, i have also looked up the kennels where she came from and that all looks good as far as i can tell,


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sorry as it seems like I keep coming back to you about this, but if I had bred your puppy I would be furious she'd been sold on. And I would be furious you'd been left to deal with a health problem. 

As it is, I'd also be bl**dy relieved a pup of mine had ended up with someone like yourselves, but I simply wouldn't sell a pup to anyone who would then sell a puppy on again. In fact my contract of sale stipulates any pup/dog comes back to me, regardless of age, if the owners are unable to care for them, or are rehomed with my express agreement. 

This is what's making alarm bells tinkle a little, and it's nothing to do with what you've done, as I've said, this pup has really landed on her feet with you. But I honestly think someone somewhere is telling a porkie or three. I'd be very wary of beliving everything you've been told about her background, but I am a very cynical and cantankerous old baggage by my own admission, I just don't like seeing people duped, especially where pups/dogs are concerned


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

to be honest with you i didn't want to kick off with them as we didn't know where we stood in the eyes of the law so to speak, if they hadn't of answered us then we would have been very worried, but they were there to answer any questions we asked, we were very annoyed at paying so much for a poorly pup as buying her pretty much broke the bank we then struggled to pay the vet , and its not about the amount of money we paid, it was just that we were so frightened we were going to lose her that got to us the most, as i fell in love with her as soon as i seen her, i have been sleeping down in the front room since we got her and will do so until she is well and truly better. 
she is just like one of my kids


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

lildevil1970 said:


> to be honest with you i didn't want to kick off with them as we didn't know where we stood in the eyes of the law so to speak, if they hadn't of answered us then we would have been very worried, but they were there to answer any questions we asked, we were very annoyed at paying so much for a poorly pup as buying her pretty much broke the bank we then struggled to pay the vet , and its not about the amount of money we paid, it was just that we were so frightened we were going to lose her that got to us the most, as i fell in love with her as soon as i seen her, i have been sleeping down in the front room since we got her and will do so until she is well and truly better.
> she is just like one of my kids


I know, I read your posts, which is why I've said a couple of times how she has landed well and truly on her feet 

I would honestly put it behind you, I can only comment from afar and may be well of the mark, but it honestly sounds as if you're not being told the whole truth. But that is from the point of view of someone who's seen a few years of people buying pups from good breeders, then finding out they're not so good, then finding out they're absolutely rotten. I've even come across breeders who've lied blatantly about health testing and KC registration to sell pups. 

Unfortunately, a high price tag doesn't mean a nicely bred pup from a good breeder. I could go on in detail, suffice to say a good breeder will make very little if anything on a litter under normal circumstances, and usually have another income to supplement their dog hobbies.


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

we are just going to see how she goes from now on and hope she makes a full recovery so she and us dont have to go through that stress again 
thank you for all your help
regards claire


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been out all day at a show, and was just wondering how your girl was getting on today? 

Hope she's ok


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

How is she now, Claire? Hope there is some improvement. Love the photo, she is so sweet. Bless :001_tt1:


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. Yes ruby seems so much better today then what she was there was no sickens this morning but she had a little cough last night about 1:30 ish. Still has a bit of a runny nose but thats getting less and less each day. I Can tell you all one thing though Shes turning in to a total head case  . Were taking her for another vet check in the week to see what they think just for peace of mind, She looks better and better each day and putting on so much weight as well.


----------



## lildevil1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh and a very big thank you to all who has been there to give advice and support at this worrying and stressful time


----------

